# How tech billionaires spend their money



## getopt (Aug 12, 2017)

While some are cultivating their ego with rounds of charity, others try to clean their private beach,
Vinod Khosla, billionaire and a co-founder of Sun Microsystems tried the latter one.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah, that keeps hitting the news. And for good reason. He's obviously not a community minded guy.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 13, 2017)

Only in California could closing a gate be called 'development'.

Here in Virginia you can own a private beach. Revoking an easement though would be troublesome.

“It has a special place in the heart of the community,” she said."


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Only in California could closing a gate be called 'development'.


Yes, I get the humor.  But actually, the judge did touch on how that does indeed sound odd, but that it is specifically mentioned in the relevant act and is clearly defined. In the act the word development specifically refers to "change in the intensity of use of water, or of access thereto." I personally think that legal wording is not the substance of the problem here, but rather the important thing is that the (new) land owner is not well meaning. He knew the situation when he purchased the land and seemingly hoped to win a fight with money.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 13, 2017)

OJ said:


> access thereto


Yes I am sure the supremes will have to settle this.

I love what the Surfrider Foundation does and support them.
I just think private ownership of a beach is possible.
Infact you can buy a whole island if you got money.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2017)

I like the things it can buy but care nothing for money.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Yes I am sure the supremes will have to settle this.



I agree. Supremes for sure.


----------

